# Corona virus likely to be gone soon in US



## william the wie

US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?


----------



## Pogo

william the wie said:


> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?


 
I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.* 

That figure is certain to plummet given time, and taking into consideration the 24-day incubation period required to be sure those recoveries are clear, but that's what it is right now.  288 dead, 171 Recovered.  That's 63%, not by any stretch "less than 0.1".

The good news is that Washington, one of the earliest places to break out, is now reporting more Recoveries than Deaths.  (124 versus 83).  When the country as a whole sees that trend --- and it will, given enough time ---- THEN we can conclude it "will be gone soon".  But putting out this malarkey about "less than 0.1%" is just irresponsible.


----------



## sparky

Meanwhile the banksters are making off with our treasury........
QE5? The Fed Proposes A Repo Facility To Save The World
~S~


----------



## Toro

Probably 0.5-1.0%

Peaks mid-April.

Stocks are a buy


----------



## JGalt

william the wie said:


> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?



I expect the boom to be the equivalent of a 20 megaton nuclear bomb. That will be the sound of the leftist's/progressive's/liberal's/Democrat's heads exploding in unison, after it's discovered the Chinese Wuhan Virus didn't kill millions of people after all.

But never fear: They're already working feverishly in the basement of the DNC, to come up with the next big plan to get that Trump.


----------



## Slade3200

JGalt said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the boom to be the equivalent of a 20 megaton nuclear bomb. That will be the sound of the leftist's/progressive's/liberal's/Democrat's heads exploding in unison, after it's discovered the Chinese Wuhan Virus didn't kill millions of people after all.
> 
> But never fear: They're already working feverishly in the basement of the DNC, to come up with the next big plan to get that Trump.
Click to expand...

wow, you’ve drunk all the Koolaid haven't you?! Haha


----------



## Slade3200

Toro said:


> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy


Stocks are a buy once the Dow drops to 12-15k which will happen after the unemployment spike


----------



## Toro

Slade3200 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks are a buy once the Dow drops to 12-15k which will happen after the unemployment spike
Click to expand...


Possibly.

I can't time the market.

But I'm legging in as it goes lower.


----------



## Pogo

Slade3200 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the boom to be the equivalent of a 20 megaton nuclear bomb. That will be the sound of the leftist's/progressive's/liberal's/Democrat's heads exploding in unison, after it's discovered the Chinese Wuhan Virus didn't kill millions of people after all.
> 
> But never fear: They're already working feverishly in the basement of the DNC, to come up with the next big plan to get that Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, you’ve drunk all the Koolaid haven't you?! Haha
Click to expand...


And with that beak he needs a BIGLY straw.


----------



## william the wie

Slade3200 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the boom to be the equivalent of a 20 megaton nuclear bomb. That will be the sound of the leftist's/progressive's/liberal's/Democrat's heads exploding in unison, after it's discovered the Chinese Wuhan Virus didn't kill millions of people after all.
> 
> But never fear: They're already working feverishly in the basement of the DNC, to come up with the next big plan to get that Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, you’ve drunk all the Koolaid haven't you?! Haha
Click to expand...

That depends on the degree of reaction to Chinese incompetence in preventing a pandemic. I don't have a clue on how angry the world get at China.


----------



## JGalt

Slade3200 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the boom to be the equivalent of a 20 megaton nuclear bomb. That will be the sound of the leftist's/progressive's/liberal's/Democrat's heads exploding in unison, after it's discovered the Chinese Wuhan Virus didn't kill millions of people after all.
> 
> But never fear: They're already working feverishly in the basement of the DNC, to come up with the next big plan to get that Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, you’ve drunk all the Koolaid haven't you?! Haha
Click to expand...


Kool-Aid is a tasty beverage reserved only for liberals and leftists, as were those sick individuals in Jonestown, Guyana.

I'm assuming you don't know the story behind the expression? You do know that all those people were liberals, leftists, progressives, and Democrats, right?

Drinking the Kool-Aid - Wikipedia


----------



## william the wie

Toro said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks are a buy once the Dow drops to 12-15k which will happen after the unemployment spike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.
> 
> I can't time the market.
> 
> But I'm legging in as it goes lower.
Click to expand...

Not my area of expertise. but the "Beating the Dow PPP" or Value line's one issue portfolio looks interesting but the market without Treasury having slightly better returns than CDs I will stick to my knitting


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sparky said:


> Meanwhile the banksters are making off with our treasury........
> QE5? The Fed Proposes A Repo Facility To Save The World
> ~S~



*Meanwhile the banksters are making off with our treasury........*

Because...….repos?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

william the wie said:


> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?


 The hoax boom following the hoax drop?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the banksters are making off with our treasury........
> QE5? The Fed Proposes A Repo Facility To Save The World
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile the banksters are making off with our treasury........*
> 
> Because...….repos?
Click to expand...

Socialism is for the aristocracy, not the people.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the banksters are making off with our treasury........
> QE5? The Fed Proposes A Repo Facility To Save The World
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile the banksters are making off with our treasury........*
> 
> Because...….repos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is for the aristocracy, not the people.
Click to expand...


Do you need a repo?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the banksters are making off with our treasury........
> QE5? The Fed Proposes A Repo Facility To Save The World
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meanwhile the banksters are making off with our treasury........*
> 
> Because...….repos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Socialism is for the aristocracy, not the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you need a repo?
Click to expand...

All good thanks.


----------



## Slade3200

william the wie said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the boom to be the equivalent of a 20 megaton nuclear bomb. That will be the sound of the leftist's/progressive's/liberal's/Democrat's heads exploding in unison, after it's discovered the Chinese Wuhan Virus didn't kill millions of people after all.
> 
> But never fear: They're already working feverishly in the basement of the DNC, to come up with the next big plan to get that Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, you’ve drunk all the Koolaid haven't you?! Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends on the degree of reaction to Chinese incompetence in preventing a pandemic. I don't have a clue on how angry the world get at China.
Click to expand...

Well we know Trump and his bots will be leading that charge against China and with his style it isn’t going to lead to a civilized solution... just another mess and burnt bridge that will take a decade to rebuild


----------



## Slade3200

JGalt said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the boom to be the equivalent of a 20 megaton nuclear bomb. That will be the sound of the leftist's/progressive's/liberal's/Democrat's heads exploding in unison, after it's discovered the Chinese Wuhan Virus didn't kill millions of people after all.
> 
> But never fear: They're already working feverishly in the basement of the DNC, to come up with the next big plan to get that Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, you’ve drunk all the Koolaid haven't you?! Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kool-Aid is a tasty beverage reserved only for liberals and leftists, as were those sick individuals in Jonestown, Guyana.
> 
> I'm assuming you don't know the story behind the expression? You do know that all those people were liberals, leftists, progressives, and Democrats, right?
> 
> Drinking the Kool-Aid - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I know they were all brainwashed followers just as you and the other bots are acting like


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Pogo said:


> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*



  63%? 

You better check your math there, Pythagoras


----------



## JGalt

Slade3200 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the boom to be the equivalent of a 20 megaton nuclear bomb. That will be the sound of the leftist's/progressive's/liberal's/Democrat's heads exploding in unison, after it's discovered the Chinese Wuhan Virus didn't kill millions of people after all.
> 
> But never fear: They're already working feverishly in the basement of the DNC, to come up with the next big plan to get that Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, you’ve drunk all the Koolaid haven't you?! Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kool-Aid is a tasty beverage reserved only for liberals and leftists, as were those sick individuals in Jonestown, Guyana.
> 
> I'm assuming you don't know the story behind the expression? You do know that all those people were liberals, leftists, progressives, and Democrats, right?
> 
> Drinking the Kool-Aid - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they were all brainwashed followers just as you and the other bots are acting like
Click to expand...


I already provided factual evidence as to where the expression came from, take it or leave it.

Projecting your own shortcomings on the rest of us is just weak shit, man. You need to come up with your own expressions that fit, instead of trying to appropriate ours.


----------



## JGalt

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
Click to expand...


The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.

Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.


----------



## Slade3200

JGalt said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the boom to be the equivalent of a 20 megaton nuclear bomb. That will be the sound of the leftist's/progressive's/liberal's/Democrat's heads exploding in unison, after it's discovered the Chinese Wuhan Virus didn't kill millions of people after all.
> 
> But never fear: They're already working feverishly in the basement of the DNC, to come up with the next big plan to get that Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, you’ve drunk all the Koolaid haven't you?! Haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kool-Aid is a tasty beverage reserved only for liberals and leftists, as were those sick individuals in Jonestown, Guyana.
> 
> I'm assuming you don't know the story behind the expression? You do know that all those people were liberals, leftists, progressives, and Democrats, right?
> 
> Drinking the Kool-Aid - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know they were all brainwashed followers just as you and the other bots are acting like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already provided factual evidence as to where the expression came from, take it or leave it.
> 
> Projecting your own shortcomings on the rest of us is just weak shit, man. You need to come up with your own expressions that fit, instead of trying to appropriate ours.
Click to expand...

The expression fits... you are acting like a brainwashed group of liberals. I don’t care if you have different political beliefs or if you wear magic underwear or not. You’re a drone who repeats talking points and can’t think for himself. You’re drunk on Trumps Koolaid.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
Click to expand...

He is referring to resolved cases.


----------



## L.K.Eder

JGalt said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
Click to expand...

Do y'all still not get it? It is not about the death rate, which cannot be calculated right now? It is about too many cases becoming severe at the same time, overwhelming the system... the virus is highly contagious. And will infect most of you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

L.K.Eder said:


> Do y'all still not get it?


I can confirm that they do not.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is referring to resolved cases.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but that is a work in progress.completely unreliable


----------



## JGalt

L.K.Eder said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do y'all still not get it? It is not about the death rate, which cannot be calculated right now? It is about too many cases becoming severe at the same time, overwhelming the system... the virus is highly contagious. And will infect most of you.
Click to expand...


Not in my location. We don't live dick to butt like they do in those liberal cities where it's spreading. Let it take it's course, that's just more air for the rest of us.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

L.K.Eder said:


> Yeah, but that is a work in progress.


Absolutely. And how we handle this will determine if the morbidity rate is closer to 1% or to 5%.


----------



## Slade3200

L.K.Eder said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do y'all still not get it? It is not about the death rate, which cannot be calculated right now? It is about too many cases becoming severe at the same time, overwhelming the system... the virus is highly contagious. And will infect most of you.
Click to expand...

I’m asking everybody I meet... how many people do you personally know who have tested positive? just curious. I’m at zero


----------



## L.K.Eder

JGalt said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do y'all still not get it? It is not about the death rate, which cannot be calculated right now? It is about too many cases becoming severe at the same time, overwhelming the system... the virus is highly contagious. And will infect most of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my location. We don't live dick to butt like they do in those liberal cities where it's spreading. Let it take it's course, that's just more air for the rest of us.
Click to expand...

Good for you, hero.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Slade3200 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do y'all still not get it? It is not about the death rate, which cannot be calculated right now? It is about too many cases becoming severe at the same time, overwhelming the system... the virus is highly contagious. And will infect most of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m asking everybody I meet... how many people do you personally know who have tested positive? just curious. I’m at zero
Click to expand...

How many people do you know who have been tested? How many known cases do you have in your county, and when was the first one detected?

In my case I know zero people who have tested positive. In what is certainly no coincidence, I know zero people when have been tested. 

In what is also certainly no coincidence, the first case in my county arose just 4 days ago.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Slade3200 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do y'all still not get it? It is not about the death rate, which cannot be calculated right now? It is about too many cases becoming severe at the same time, overwhelming the system... the virus is highly contagious. And will infect most of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m asking everybody I meet... how many people do you personally know who have tested positive? just curious. I’m at zero
Click to expand...

I am at 1. My wife, meaning i have it, and my kids have it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

william the wie said:


> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?


Agreed. Cure is here. Just needs more tests and final approval.


----------



## JGalt

L.K.Eder said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do y'all still not get it? It is not about the death rate, which cannot be calculated right now? It is about too many cases becoming severe at the same time, overwhelming the system... the virus is highly contagious. And will infect most of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my location. We don't live dick to butt like they do in those liberal cities where it's spreading. Let it take it's course, that's just more air for the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you, hero.
Click to expand...


Yup. Good for me. I stocked up on supplies long before this shit even happened. Worst case scenario, I get to break out my Tyvek suits and military-issue CNB masks.

Wanna good deal on some hand sanitizer, toilet paper, and paper towels? Let me know if you need some.


----------



## L.K.Eder

L.K.Eder said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do y'all still not get it? It is not about the death rate, which cannot be calculated right now? It is about too many cases becoming severe at the same time, overwhelming the system... the virus is highly contagious. And will infect most of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m asking everybody I meet... how many people do you personally know who have tested positive? just curious. I’m at zero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am at 1. My wife, meaning i have it, and my kids have it.
Click to expand...

And my wife is privileged in knowing when to test and can get the test done within days, in germany.


----------



## depotoo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
Click to expand...

John Hopkins is actually responsible for that fearmongering.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Agreed. Cure is here. Just needs more tests and final approval


Which will help, but even with widespread availability, we run a risk of our healthcare infrastructure being overwhelmed.


----------



## Slade3200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do y'all still not get it? It is not about the death rate, which cannot be calculated right now? It is about too many cases becoming severe at the same time, overwhelming the system... the virus is highly contagious. And will infect most of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m asking everybody I meet... how many people do you personally know who have tested positive? just curious. I’m at zero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many people do you know who have been tested? How many known cases do you have in your county, and when was the first one detected?
> 
> In my case I know zero people who have tested positive. In what is certainly no coincidence, I know zero people when have been tested.
> 
> In what is also certainly no coincidence, the first case in my county arose just 4 days ago.
Click to expand...

I have two family members who have been tested and found negative. Took them two weeks to get the test. 

23,811 current cases in my country. First one detected a couple weeks ago. 

How about you? You didn’t answer my question... how many people do you know who tested positive?


----------



## Slade3200

L.K.Eder said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do y'all still not get it? It is not about the death rate, which cannot be calculated right now? It is about too many cases becoming severe at the same time, overwhelming the system... the virus is highly contagious. And will infect most of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m asking everybody I meet... how many people do you personally know who have tested positive? just curious. I’m at zero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am at 1. My wife, meaning i have it, and my kids have it.
Click to expand...

Very sorry to hear that. Are you all together or separated?


----------



## L.K.Eder

depotoo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Hopkins is actually responsible for that fearmongering.
Click to expand...

Johns hopkins, if you want to blame anyone. But how the fuck is jhu to blame for worldometer putting out data?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Slade3200 said:


> 23,811 current cases in my country. First one detected a couple weeks ago.


Not your country, your county. 

I very directly answered your question. I might have added it via edit after you read my post.


----------



## depotoo

L.K.Eder said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Hopkins is actually responsible for that fearmongering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johns hopkins, if you want to blame anyone. But how the fuck is jhu to blame for worldometer putting out data?
Click to expand...

They are the ones actually putting that map out worldometer is using.
Coronavirus Disease 2019 vs. the Flu
The COVID-19 situation is changing rapidly. Since this disease is caused by a new virus, people do not have immunity to it, and a vaccine may be many months away. Doctors and scientists are working on estimating the mortality rate of COVID-19, but at present, it is thought to be higher than that of most strains of the flu.

*This information comes from the Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases map developed by the Johns Hopkins Center for Systems Science and Engineering.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is referring to resolved cases.
Click to expand...


I'm aware


----------



## Rambunctious

Pogo said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> That figure is certain to plummet given time, and taking into consideration the 24-day incubation period required to be sure those recoveries are clear, but that's what it is right now.  288 dead, 171 Recovered.  That's 63%, not by any stretch "less than 0.1".
> 
> The good news is that Washington, one of the earliest places to break out, is now reporting more Recoveries than Deaths.  (124 versus 83).  When the country as a whole sees that trend --- and it will, given enough time ---- THEN we can conclude it "will be gone soon".  But putting out this malarkey about "less than 0.1%" is just irresponsible.
Click to expand...

We got this....how about a positive attitude for once?....


----------



## L.K.Eder

Slade3200 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do y'all still not get it? It is not about the death rate, which cannot be calculated right now? It is about too many cases becoming severe at the same time, overwhelming the system... the virus is highly contagious. And will infect most of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m asking everybody I meet... how many people do you personally know who have tested positive? just curious. I’m at zero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am at 1. My wife, meaning i have it, and my kids have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very sorry to hear that. Are you all together or separated?
Click to expand...

Lol. We are very much not separated. And we cannot change that for the next 2 to 3 weeks. Arrrgghhhh


----------



## MisterBeale

. . . just curious. . .  why have they not bothered to release any names of the deceased?   Or have they?

When we have school shootings, we know names.

Does anyone know any names?

I have heard rumors that this was a bio-engineered virus that has a penchant for infecting and targeting either Asians, or folks with blood type A.  We can't know this if we have no names of casualties, or even know who is laid up in the hospital with a severe case. . . 

Just curious if anyone has information to debunk these allegations. . .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Cure is here. Just needs more tests and final approval
> 
> 
> 
> Which will help, but even with widespread availability, we run a risk of our healthcare infrastructure being overwhelmed.
Click to expand...


Cure consists of meds that one can get from their pharmacy. Mixture of zpack and lupus drug. Mass production is difficult but doable.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm aware


Then you are also aware, in that case, that his math was correct. It only says what it says, but it is concerning nonetheless


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
Click to expand...


The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?


----------



## L.K.Eder

depotoo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Hopkins is actually responsible for that fearmongering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johns hopkins, if you want to blame anyone. But how the fuck is jhu to blame for worldometer putting out data?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are the ones actually putting that map out worldometer is using.
> Coronavirus Disease 2019 vs. the Flu
> The COVID-19 situation is changing rapidly. Since this disease is caused by a new virus, people do not have immunity to it, and a vaccine may be many months away. Doctors and scientists are working on estimating the mortality rate of COVID-19, but at present, it is thought to be higher than that of most strains of the flu.
> 
> *This information comes from the Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases map developed by the Johns Hopkins Center for Systems Science and Engineering.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I guess everyone interested knows this tool by now. But where is the link to worldometer putting out shitty numbers like cited above leading to a death rate of 63%. That is prima facie bullshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Cure consists of meds that one can get from their pharmacy. Mixture of zpack and lupus drug.


Yes, I saw that. I'm a little confused as to why an antibiotic would have any efficacy against this whatsoever. I can't seem to find any good material on that, either. 

So, there remains the problem of people getting seriously ill from this in such high numbers that our hospitals are overwhelmed.


----------



## depotoo

L.K.Eder said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Hopkins is actually responsible for that fearmongering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johns hopkins, if you want to blame anyone. But how the fuck is jhu to blame for worldometer putting out data?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are the ones actually putting that map out worldometer is using.
> Coronavirus Disease 2019 vs. the Flu
> The COVID-19 situation is changing rapidly. Since this disease is caused by a new virus, people do not have immunity to it, and a vaccine may be many months away. Doctors and scientists are working on estimating the mortality rate of COVID-19, but at present, it is thought to be higher than that of most strains of the flu.
> 
> *This information comes from the Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases map developed by the Johns Hopkins Center for Systems Science and Engineering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I guess everyone interested knows this tool by now. But where is the link to worldometer putting out shitty numbers like cited above leading to a death rate of 63%. That is prima facie bullshit.
Click to expand...

Click on my link from John Hopkins.  It shows the same thing!  Lol


----------



## Rambunctious

MisterBeale said:


> . . . just curious. . .  why have they not bothered to release any names of the deceased?   Or have they?
> 
> When we have school shootings, we know names.
> 
> Does anyone know any names?
> 
> I have heard rumors that this was a bio-engineered virus that has a penchant for infecting and targeting either Asians, or folks with blood type A.  We can't know this if we have no names of casualties, or even know who is laid up in the hospital with a severe case. . .
> 
> Just curious if anyone has information to debunk these allegations. . .


A lot of stuff going around maybe 1% is true....watch the CDC pressers and go by what they say...there are positive things happening especially with very effective drug treatments...that will come soon and set a lot of fear aside....


----------



## Pogo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
Click to expand...


Actually I already linked it.  In fact you just QUOTED the link.

At the time it was 288 out of 459.  What does your calculator say?  It's gone up now btw, from 62.7 to 63.8,  Thirteen more fatalities recorded.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
Click to expand...

You are intelligent enough to know that at this point in the starting wave, this number is completely without merit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cure consists of meds that one can get from their pharmacy. Mixture of zpack and lupus drug.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw that. I'm a little confused as to why an antibiotic would have any efficacy against this whatsoever. I can't seem to find any good material on that, either.
> 
> So, there remains the problem of people getting seriously ill from this in such high numbers that our hospitals are overwhelmed.
Click to expand...


When my kids were little and had ear infections we gave them zpack like candy and it killed it. The combo of zpack and that lupus drug must somehow impact the virus. I am not a doctor but the experiments they ran were telling. Those with the placebo --- no impact. Those with the combo...80% cure rate within 5 days.


----------



## Slade3200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23,811 current cases in my country. First one detected a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Not your country, your county.
> 
> I very directly answered your question. I might have added it via edit after you read my post.
Click to expand...

7 so far in my county


----------



## depotoo

L.K.Eder said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are intelligent enough to know that at this point in the starting wave, this number is completely without merit.
Click to expand...

And it’s disgraceful to even repeat it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> When my kids were little and had ear infections we gave them zpack like candy and it killed it.


Okay, but antibiotics treat bacterial infections,not viral infections. So I am still awaiting a decent explanation of why a zpack would have any efficacy whatsoever against covid-19. I have looked, like I said, and I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Slade3200 said:


> 7 so far in my county


There you go. Give it time....


----------



## L.K.Eder

depotoo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> 
> 
> John Hopkins is actually responsible for that fearmongering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Johns hopkins, if you want to blame anyone. But how the fuck is jhu to blame for worldometer putting out data?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are the ones actually putting that map out worldometer is using.
> Coronavirus Disease 2019 vs. the Flu
> The COVID-19 situation is changing rapidly. Since this disease is caused by a new virus, people do not have immunity to it, and a vaccine may be many months away. Doctors and scientists are working on estimating the mortality rate of COVID-19, but at present, it is thought to be higher than that of most strains of the flu.
> 
> *This information comes from the Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases map developed by the Johns Hopkins Center for Systems Science and Engineering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I guess everyone interested knows this tool by now. But where is the link to worldometer putting out shitty numbers like cited above leading to a death rate of 63%. That is prima facie bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click on my link from John Hopkins.  It shows the same thing!  Lol
Click to expand...

Yeah. I gave you the courtesy and checked both links.nowhere did i find a ratio of dead/recovered


----------



## Crepitus

william the wie said:


> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?


I _hope_ you're right.

But I _think_ you're an idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> When my kids were little and had ear infections we gave them zpack like candy and it killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but antibiotics treat bacterial infections,not viral infections. So I am still awaiting a decent explanation of why a zpack would have any efficacy whatsoever against covid-19. I have looked, like I said, and I can't seem to find anything.
Click to expand...


It also helps prevent seizures and no one knows why.


----------



## Pogo

L.K.Eder said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is referring to resolved cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but that is a work in progress.completely unreliable
Click to expand...


Yep, been saying that all along.  it's not reasonable to expect it will _*settle *_at 64% but what it will settle at is an unknown.  Going by the entire world statistics it's a mortality rate of about 12%.  Thus far.  That has to settle too.

What these wankers are doing is dividjng number of deaths into number of _cases_, which is conflating a known with an unknown.  That tells you literally nothing.  And it requires the ass-umption that suddenly, in spite of all previous evidence to the contrary, starting immediately all active cases will recover with no deaths at all.


----------



## depotoo

L.K.Eder said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Hopkins is actually responsible for that fearmongering.
> 
> 
> 
> Johns hopkins, if you want to blame anyone. But how the fuck is jhu to blame for worldometer putting out data?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are the ones actually putting that map out worldometer is using.
> Coronavirus Disease 2019 vs. the Flu
> The COVID-19 situation is changing rapidly. Since this disease is caused by a new virus, people do not have immunity to it, and a vaccine may be many months away. Doctors and scientists are working on estimating the mortality rate of COVID-19, but at present, it is thought to be higher than that of most strains of the flu.
> 
> *This information comes from the Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases map developed by the Johns Hopkins Center for Systems Science and Engineering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I guess everyone interested knows this tool by now. But where is the link to worldometer putting out shitty numbers like cited above leading to a death rate of 63%. That is prima facie bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click on my link from John Hopkins.  It shows the same thing!  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I gave you the courtesy and checked both links.nowhere did i find a ratio of dead/recovered
Click to expand...

Yep, it was there.  It is now gone.  Wish I had done a screen shot.  But I promise it was there, right under the total recovered number on the right.
That’s what pissed me off.  I showed it to my husband, too.  
For what ever reason it was removed, it’s a good thing they did.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 so far in my county
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. Give it time....
Click to expand...

No idea now many/far, can't test adequately.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

depotoo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johns hopkins, if you want to blame anyone. But how the fuck is jhu to blame for worldometer putting out data?
> 
> 
> 
> They are the ones actually putting that map out worldometer is using.
> Coronavirus Disease 2019 vs. the Flu
> The COVID-19 situation is changing rapidly. Since this disease is caused by a new virus, people do not have immunity to it, and a vaccine may be many months away. Doctors and scientists are working on estimating the mortality rate of COVID-19, but at present, it is thought to be higher than that of most strains of the flu.
> 
> *This information comes from the Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases map developed by the Johns Hopkins Center for Systems Science and Engineering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I guess everyone interested knows this tool by now. But where is the link to worldometer putting out shitty numbers like cited above leading to a death rate of 63%. That is prima facie bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click on my link from John Hopkins.  It shows the same thing!  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I gave you the courtesy and checked both links.nowhere did i find a ratio of dead/recovered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it was there.  It is now gone.  Wish I had done a screen shot.  But I promise it was there, right under the total recovered number on the right.
> That’s what pissed me off.  I showed it to my husband, too.
> For what ever reason it was removed, it’s a good thing they did.
Click to expand...

Oh sure.


----------



## Slade3200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 so far in my county
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. Give it time....
Click to expand...

All I asked is how many cases you Personally know of... I don’t see why that turned into some kind of a challenge. I wasn’t making a hidden point. I’m asking everybody I know that question... not just people who live in my county


----------



## OldLady

JGalt said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
Click to expand...

One in fifty people dies of the flu?  Are you sure of that?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pogo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is referring to resolved cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but that is a work in progress.completely unreliable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, been saying that all along.  it's not reasonable to expect it will _*settle *_at 64% but what it will settle at is an unknown.  Going by the entire world statistics it's a mortality rate of about 12%.  Thus far.  That has to settle too.
> 
> What these wankers are doing is dividjng number of deaths into number of _cases_, which is conflating a known with an unknown.  That tells you literally nothing.  And it requires the ass-umption that suddenly, in spite of all previous evidence to the contrary, starting immediately all active cases will recover with no deaths at all.
Click to expand...

Then consider the audience and don't spread these numbers, though technically correct  (the best kind of correct)


----------



## Pogo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is referring to resolved cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm aware
Click to expand...


Then what is it that needs "checking"?


----------



## Pogo

L.K.Eder said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are intelligent enough to know that at this point in the starting wave, this number is completely without merit.
Click to expand...


Yes --- AGAIN, been saying that all along.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

OldLady said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One in fifty people dies of the flu?  Are you sure of that?
Click to expand...

Who has to be sure to spout?  See our president.  Who has to even halfass know taking his example?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Slade3200 said:


> All I asked is how many cases you Personally know of..


And all I am doing my is trying to contextualize the answers to that question. You don't have to participate. But it makes sense to do so. It's not an attack. Or a challenge.

BTW, my answer was zero.


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are intelligent enough to know that at this point in the starting wave, this number is completely without merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it’s disgraceful to even repeat it.
Click to expand...


Dafuk does that even mean?   You want the numbers _buried_?

Look, it was the OP who took the initiative to gurgle up bogus numbers.  I corrected them.  EVEN THEN with the caveat that the number was at present meaningless.  What the fuck do you want here?  Fake numbers?


----------



## depotoo

Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are intelligent enough to know that at this point in the starting wave, this number is completely without merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it’s disgraceful to even repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuk does that even mean?   You want the numbers _buried_?
> 
> Look, it was the OP who took the initiative to gurgle up bogus numbers.  I corrected them.  EVEN THEN with the caveat that the number was at present meaningless.  What the fuck do you want here?  Fake numbers?
Click to expand...

Numbers that will not cause mass panic when we know they will drop waaaayyyyy down.


----------



## flack

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
Click to expand...

Good grief!!!


----------



## Pogo

Rambunctious said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> That figure is certain to plummet given time, and taking into consideration the 24-day incubation period required to be sure those recoveries are clear, but that's what it is right now.  288 dead, 171 Recovered.  That's 63%, not by any stretch "less than 0.1".
> 
> The good news is that Washington, one of the earliest places to break out, is now reporting more Recoveries than Deaths.  (124 versus 83).  When the country as a whole sees that trend --- and it will, given enough time ---- THEN we can conclude it "will be gone soon".  But putting out this malarkey about "less than 0.1%" is just irresponsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got this....how about a positive attitude for once?....
Click to expand...


There's nothing "positive" or "negative" about accuracy.  There is however much negative in erroneous bullshit.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Btw, USA has passed Germany in the confirmed infected count. Lol.


----------



## depotoo

L.K.Eder said:


> Btw, USA has passed Germany in the confirmed infected count. Lol.


With less than a fourth* of the population of the US.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

depotoo said:


> With less than a third of the population of the US.


Irrelevant right now, as the spread has just begun. How are you people not getting this? The virus was not sprinkled evenly over the two countries from outer space. It has to travel over time and space to infect people.


----------



## L.K.Eder

depotoo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, USA has passed Germany in the confirmed infected count. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With less than a third of the population of the US.
Click to expand...

That's right. But it is far from over. I monitored the numbers, and your president's rhetoric. When he blamed the virus on europe, and banned Europeans, but not the UK and Ireland, he sure liked the US numbers.

Then some testing started, lol.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
Click to expand...


No idea where you're coming up with your numbers. 308 deaths out of 25,471 cases in the US. That comes out to 1.2% no matter how you do the math.

Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker

Unless you're using common core math, which explains alot.


----------



## depotoo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> With less than a third of the population of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant right now, as the spread has just begun. How are you people not getting this? The virus was not sprinkled evenly over the two countries from outer space. It has to travel over time and space to infect people.
Click to expand...

Our first case was Jan 21, theirs was Jan 28.


----------



## L.K.Eder

depotoo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> With less than a third of the population of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant right now, as the spread has just begun. How are you people not getting this? The virus was not sprinkled evenly over the two countries from outer space. It has to travel over time and space to infect people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our first case was Jan 21, theirs was Jan 28.
Click to expand...

And what happened in between?


----------



## flack

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea where you're coming up with your numbers. 308 deaths out of 25,471 cases in the US. That comes out to 1.2% no matter how you do the math.
> 
> Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
> 
> Unless you're using common core math, which explains alot.
Click to expand...

 I hear that.


----------



## depotoo

L.K.Eder said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, USA has passed Germany in the confirmed infected count. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With less than a third of the population of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. But it is far from over. I monitored the numbers, and your president's rhetoric. When he blamed the virus on europe, and banned Europeans, but not the UK and Ireland, he sure liked the US numbers.
> 
> Then some testing started, lol.
Click to expand...

Tot Cases/
1M pop
Germany
267
US
72


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are intelligent enough to know that at this point in the starting wave, this number is completely without merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it’s disgraceful to even repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuk does that even mean?   You want the numbers _buried_?
> 
> Look, it was the OP who took the initiative to gurgle up bogus numbers.  I corrected them.  EVEN THEN with the caveat that the number was at present meaningless.  What the fuck do you want here?  Fake numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Numbers that will not cause mass panic when we know they will drop waaaayyyyy down.
Click to expand...


Read much?  EVERY SINGLE TIME I've quoted that number --- ALWAYS in response to some wag putting up fake numbers --- I've done so with the notation that it isn't realistic, _because it *can't be* realistic, because TIME_.  Not enough has gone by to *establish *it.  With a 24-day incubation period the number who will recover is Not Yet Recorded.

You want a realistic number?  THERE AREN'T ANY.  But if some wag keeps repeating bogus ones, they're going to be corrected.

A better estimation of a realistic number is, again, to consider the aggregate, that body of samples that _has _had time --- as also previously noted, that is at the moment 12%, and as noted at the same time, THAT TOO has to settle, with time.  A still-better view can be ascertained by looking at China, the first country to deal with CV and therefore has had the most TIME, which has a CURRENT rate of just 4%.  But that too is not yet settled as China, like everybody else still has active cases not yet resolved.  ALL of those can be expected to diminish as enough time passes to allow recoveries.

As I said at the beginning, flinging random numbers out and declaring "this is the mortality rate, full stop" is just irresponsible.  Not only is it bogus math, it's pure speculation _*based on*_ bogus math.


----------



## depotoo

Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are intelligent enough to know that at this point in the starting wave, this number is completely without merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it’s disgraceful to even repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuk does that even mean?   You want the numbers _buried_?
> 
> Look, it was the OP who took the initiative to gurgle up bogus numbers.  I corrected them.  EVEN THEN with the caveat that the number was at present meaningless.  What the fuck do you want here?  Fake numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Numbers that will not cause mass panic when we know they will drop waaaayyyyy down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read much?  EVERY SINGLE TIME I've quoted that number --- ALWAYS in response to some wag putting up fake numbers --- I've done so with the notation that it isn't realistic, _because it *can't be* realistic, because TIME_.  Not enough has gone by to *establish *it.  With a 24-day incubation period the number who will recover is Not Yet Recorded.
> 
> You want a realistic number?  THERE AREN'T ANY.  But if some wag keeps repeating bogus ones, they're going to be corrected.
> 
> A better estimation of a realistic number is, again, to consider the aggregate, that body of samples that _has _had time --- as also previously noted, that is at the moment 12%, and as noted at the same time, THAT TOO has to settle, with time.  A still-better view can be ascertained by looking at China, the first country to deal with CV and therefore has had the most TIME, which has a CURRENT rate of just 4%.  But that too is not yet settled as China, like everybody else still has active cases not yet resolved.
> 
> As I said at the beginning, flinging random numbers out and declaring "this is the mortality rate, full stop" is just irresponsible.  Not only is it bogus math, it's pure speculation _*based on*_ bogus math.
Click to expand...

So why repeat it if it isn’t realistic?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

depotoo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> With less than a third of the population of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant right now, as the spread has just begun. How are you people not getting this? The virus was not sprinkled evenly over the two countries from outer space. It has to travel over time and space to infect people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our first case was Jan 21, theirs was Jan 28.
Click to expand...

Right, so it makes sense that we would pace them in cases for quite a while, regardless of population size, all else being equal.


----------



## L.K.Eder

depotoo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, USA has passed Germany in the confirmed infected count. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With less than a third of the population of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. But it is far from over. I monitored the numbers, and your president's rhetoric. When he blamed the virus on europe, and banned Europeans, but not the UK and Ireland, he sure liked the US numbers.
> 
> Then some testing started, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
Click to expand...

Yeah. I know. You don't have to repeat that. But i will repeat that numbers are low if you do not test. Now that testing has ramped up, numbers ramp up. And the US numbers seems to be increasing significantly faster than the german numbers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

depotoo said:


> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72


Irrelevant right now, as a direct comparison.. Stop that, you are being silly.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea where you're coming up with your numbers. 308 deaths out of 25,471 cases in the US. That comes out to 1.2% no matter how you do the math.
> 
> Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
> 
> Unless you're using common core math, which explains alot.
Click to expand...


That's because you can't read.

You DON'T COUNT 25,471 cases whose outcome you DON"T KNOW.  DUH!  

If ten people go out to climb Mount Kilimanjaro, and three of them are found dead, and the other seven are unaccounted for, you do NOT have a mortality rate of 30%.  If the other seven show up, THEN you do.

Understand?


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, USA has passed Germany in the confirmed infected count. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With less than a third of the population of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. But it is far from over. I monitored the numbers, and your president's rhetoric. When he blamed the virus on europe, and banned Europeans, but not the UK and Ireland, he sure liked the US numbers.
> 
> Then some testing started, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
Click to expand...


See where your post says 72 cases per 1M population?

A week ago that number was SIX.


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are intelligent enough to know that at this point in the starting wave, this number is completely without merit.
> 
> 
> 
> And it’s disgraceful to even repeat it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuk does that even mean?   You want the numbers _buried_?
> 
> Look, it was the OP who took the initiative to gurgle up bogus numbers.  I corrected them.  EVEN THEN with the caveat that the number was at present meaningless.  What the fuck do you want here?  Fake numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Numbers that will not cause mass panic when we know they will drop waaaayyyyy down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read much?  EVERY SINGLE TIME I've quoted that number --- ALWAYS in response to some wag putting up fake numbers --- I've done so with the notation that it isn't realistic, _because it *can't be* realistic, because TIME_.  Not enough has gone by to *establish *it.  With a 24-day incubation period the number who will recover is Not Yet Recorded.
> 
> You want a realistic number?  THERE AREN'T ANY.  But if some wag keeps repeating bogus ones, they're going to be corrected.
> 
> A better estimation of a realistic number is, again, to consider the aggregate, that body of samples that _has _had time --- as also previously noted, that is at the moment 12%, and as noted at the same time, THAT TOO has to settle, with time.  A still-better view can be ascertained by looking at China, the first country to deal with CV and therefore has had the most TIME, which has a CURRENT rate of just 4%.  But that too is not yet settled as China, like everybody else still has active cases not yet resolved.
> 
> As I said at the beginning, flinging random numbers out and declaring "this is the mortality rate, full stop" is just irresponsible.  Not only is it bogus math, it's pure speculation _*based on*_ bogus math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why repeat it if it isn’t realistic?
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN ---- *I DIDN'T BRING IT UP.*   The OP did.  Go ahead, check posts 1 and 2.


----------



## depotoo

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant right now, as a direct comparison.. Stop that, you are being silly.
Click to expand...

How is it irrelevant?  Our population is much larger than theirs is.  We had the first case, before them, yet we sit much lower on infection rate at this point in time.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it’s disgraceful to even repeat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does that even mean?   You want the numbers _buried_?
> 
> Look, it was the OP who took the initiative to gurgle up bogus numbers.  I corrected them.  EVEN THEN with the caveat that the number was at present meaningless.  What the fuck do you want here?  Fake numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Numbers that will not cause mass panic when we know they will drop waaaayyyyy down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read much?  EVERY SINGLE TIME I've quoted that number --- ALWAYS in response to some wag putting up fake numbers --- I've done so with the notation that it isn't realistic, _because it *can't be* realistic, because TIME_.  Not enough has gone by to *establish *it.  With a 24-day incubation period the number who will recover is Not Yet Recorded.
> 
> You want a realistic number?  THERE AREN'T ANY.  But if some wag keeps repeating bogus ones, they're going to be corrected.
> 
> A better estimation of a realistic number is, again, to consider the aggregate, that body of samples that _has _had time --- as also previously noted, that is at the moment 12%, and as noted at the same time, THAT TOO has to settle, with time.  A still-better view can be ascertained by looking at China, the first country to deal with CV and therefore has had the most TIME, which has a CURRENT rate of just 4%.  But that too is not yet settled as China, like everybody else still has active cases not yet resolved.
> 
> As I said at the beginning, flinging random numbers out and declaring "this is the mortality rate, full stop" is just irresponsible.  Not only is it bogus math, it's pure speculation _*based on*_ bogus math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why repeat it if it isn’t realistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- *I DIDN'T BRING IT UP.*   The OP did.  Go ahead, check posts 1 and 2.
Click to expand...

You opened yourself to this. As i said, consider the audience. They will home in on your fallacious number, but not on the initially posted fallacious number.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

depotoo said:


> How is it irrelevant?


Because it doesn't inform you on anything whatsoever. You do understand what the word "irrelevant" means, right?


----------



## Pogo

L.K.Eder said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does that even mean?   You want the numbers _buried_?
> 
> Look, it was the OP who took the initiative to gurgle up bogus numbers.  I corrected them.  EVEN THEN with the caveat that the number was at present meaningless.  What the fuck do you want here?  Fake numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers that will not cause mass panic when we know they will drop waaaayyyyy down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read much?  EVERY SINGLE TIME I've quoted that number --- ALWAYS in response to some wag putting up fake numbers --- I've done so with the notation that it isn't realistic, _because it *can't be* realistic, because TIME_.  Not enough has gone by to *establish *it.  With a 24-day incubation period the number who will recover is Not Yet Recorded.
> 
> You want a realistic number?  THERE AREN'T ANY.  But if some wag keeps repeating bogus ones, they're going to be corrected.
> 
> A better estimation of a realistic number is, again, to consider the aggregate, that body of samples that _has _had time --- as also previously noted, that is at the moment 12%, and as noted at the same time, THAT TOO has to settle, with time.  A still-better view can be ascertained by looking at China, the first country to deal with CV and therefore has had the most TIME, which has a CURRENT rate of just 4%.  But that too is not yet settled as China, like everybody else still has active cases not yet resolved.
> 
> As I said at the beginning, flinging random numbers out and declaring "this is the mortality rate, full stop" is just irresponsible.  Not only is it bogus math, it's pure speculation _*based on*_ bogus math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why repeat it if it isn’t realistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- *I DIDN'T BRING IT UP.*   The OP did.  Go ahead, check posts 1 and 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You opened yourself to this. As i said, consider the audience. They will home in on your fallacious number, but not on the initially posted fallacious number.
Click to expand...


I don't have a fallacious number.  The OP did.  The audience, well that's up to them, they can figure it out or wallow in ignorance.  You can lead the horse to water...


----------



## L.K.Eder

depotoo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant right now, as a direct comparison.. Stop that, you are being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it irrelevant?  Our population is much larger than theirs is.  We had the first case, before them, yet we sit much lower on infection rate at this point in time.
Click to expand...

Let's see where this ends up. So far it is a numbers game depending on number of tests performed. I merely brought this up to highlight the idiocy of your so called president who seems to be unable to process data and communicate clearly.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pogo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers that will not cause mass panic when we know they will drop waaaayyyyy down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read much?  EVERY SINGLE TIME I've quoted that number --- ALWAYS in response to some wag putting up fake numbers --- I've done so with the notation that it isn't realistic, _because it *can't be* realistic, because TIME_.  Not enough has gone by to *establish *it.  With a 24-day incubation period the number who will recover is Not Yet Recorded.
> 
> You want a realistic number?  THERE AREN'T ANY.  But if some wag keeps repeating bogus ones, they're going to be corrected.
> 
> A better estimation of a realistic number is, again, to consider the aggregate, that body of samples that _has _had time --- as also previously noted, that is at the moment 12%, and as noted at the same time, THAT TOO has to settle, with time.  A still-better view can be ascertained by looking at China, the first country to deal with CV and therefore has had the most TIME, which has a CURRENT rate of just 4%.  But that too is not yet settled as China, like everybody else still has active cases not yet resolved.
> 
> As I said at the beginning, flinging random numbers out and declaring "this is the mortality rate, full stop" is just irresponsible.  Not only is it bogus math, it's pure speculation _*based on*_ bogus math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why repeat it if it isn’t realistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- *I DIDN'T BRING IT UP.*   The OP did.  Go ahead, check posts 1 and 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You opened yourself to this. As i said, consider the audience. They will home in on your fallacious number, but not on the initially posted fallacious number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a fallacious number.  The OP did.  The audience, well that's up to them, they can figure it out or wallow in ignorance.  You can lead the horse to water...
Click to expand...

Come on. Lol. Your 64 % is not fallacious?


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea where you're coming up with your numbers. 308 deaths out of 25,471 cases in the US. That comes out to 1.2% no matter how you do the math.
> 
> Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
> 
> Unless you're using common core math, which explains alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you can't read.
> 
> You DON'T COUNT 25,471 cases whose outcome you DON"T KNOW.  DUH!
> 
> If ten people go out to climb Mount Kilimanjaro, and three of them are found dead, and the other seven are unaccounted for, you do NOT have a mortality rate of 30%.  If the other seven show up, THEN you do.
> 
> Understand?
Click to expand...


Ok, dumbass: Let's look at where the virus has hit the worst, and has started to run its course:

3,255 deaths out of 81,008 confirmed cases in China. Do the math:

That's only a 4% mortality rate, Einstein. How about Italy?

4,825 fatalities out of 55,578 confirmed cases. That's a 9% mortality rate.


----------



## JGalt

L.K.Eder said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant right now, as a direct comparison.. Stop that, you are being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it irrelevant?  Our population is much larger than theirs is.  We had the first case, before them, yet we sit much lower on infection rate at this point in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see where this ends up. So far it is a numbers game depending on number of tests performed. I merely brought this up to highlight the idiocy of your so called president who seems to be unable to process data and communicate clearly.
Click to expand...


A higher number of tests is only going to make the mortality rate appear smaller.

Are you sure you secular progressive liberals want that?


----------



## Pogo

L.K.Eder said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read much?  EVERY SINGLE TIME I've quoted that number --- ALWAYS in response to some wag putting up fake numbers --- I've done so with the notation that it isn't realistic, _because it *can't be* realistic, because TIME_.  Not enough has gone by to *establish *it.  With a 24-day incubation period the number who will recover is Not Yet Recorded.
> 
> You want a realistic number?  THERE AREN'T ANY.  But if some wag keeps repeating bogus ones, they're going to be corrected.
> 
> A better estimation of a realistic number is, again, to consider the aggregate, that body of samples that _has _had time --- as also previously noted, that is at the moment 12%, and as noted at the same time, THAT TOO has to settle, with time.  A still-better view can be ascertained by looking at China, the first country to deal with CV and therefore has had the most TIME, which has a CURRENT rate of just 4%.  But that too is not yet settled as China, like everybody else still has active cases not yet resolved.
> 
> As I said at the beginning, flinging random numbers out and declaring "this is the mortality rate, full stop" is just irresponsible.  Not only is it bogus math, it's pure speculation _*based on*_ bogus math.
> 
> 
> 
> So why repeat it if it isn’t realistic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN ---- *I DIDN'T BRING IT UP.*   The OP did.  Go ahead, check posts 1 and 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You opened yourself to this. As i said, consider the audience. They will home in on your fallacious number, but not on the initially posted fallacious number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a fallacious number.  The OP did.  The audience, well that's up to them, they can figure it out or wallow in ignorance.  You can lead the horse to water...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on. Lol. Your 64 % is not fallacious?
Click to expand...


It's simple math.

Doesn't *mean *anything, but 302 divided by 473 *IS* 63.8%.  It is clearly _not _"less than 0.1%".


----------



## depotoo

L.K.Eder said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant right now, as a direct comparison.. Stop that, you are being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it irrelevant?  Our population is much larger than theirs is.  We had the first case, before them, yet we sit much lower on infection rate at this point in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see where this ends up. So far it is a numbers game depending on number of tests performed. I merely brought this up to highlight the idiocy of your so called president who seems to be unable to process data and communicate clearly.
Click to expand...

Thus my point, you brought it up trying to make it a political thing.  I thusly responded.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant right now, as a direct comparison.. Stop that, you are being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it irrelevant?  Our population is much larger than theirs is.  We had the first case, before them, yet we sit much lower on infection rate at this point in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see where this ends up. So far it is a numbers game depending on number of tests performed. I merely brought this up to highlight the idiocy of your so called president who seems to be unable to process data and communicate clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher number of tests is only going to make the mortality rate appear smaller.
> 
> Are you sure you secular progressive liberals want that?
Click to expand...


OMFG...  

TESTS do not make the mortality rate smaller.  RECOVERIES make the mortality rate smaller.

And that --- AGAIN --- takes TIME.

A TEST does not tell you what a resolution will be. _Only a death or a recovery does that_.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

L.K.Eder said:


> Your 64 % is not fallacious?


Correct, it is not. It could be used fallaciously, such as in a non sequitur that concludes the final morbidity rate would be 60%. But the number he stated is a fact.


----------



## Zander

*Current S&P 500 PE Ratio:* 17.34 -0.79 (-4.34%)
4:00 PM EDT, Fri Mar 20
Mean: 15.78
Median: 14.82
Min: 5.31 (Dec 1917)
Max: 123.73 (May 2009)

*Current Shiller PE Ratio:* 21.76 -0.99 (-4.34%)
4:00 PM EDT, Fri Mar 20
Mean: 16.70
Median: 15.77
Min: 4.78 (Dec 1920)
Max: 44.19 (Dec 1999)
Shiller PE ratio for the S&P 500.

*Current S&P 500 Earnings Yield:* 5.77% +25.00 bps
4:00 PM EDT, Fri Mar 20
Mean: 7.34%
Median: 6.75%
Min: 0.81% (May 2009)
Max: 18.82% (Dec 1917)
S&P 500 Earnings Yield. Earnings Yield = trailing 12 month earnings divided by index price (or inverse PE)


----------



## L.K.Eder

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your 64 % is not fallacious?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, it is not. It could be used fallaciously, such as in a non sequitur that concludes the final morbidity rate would be 60%. But the number he stated is a fact.
Click to expand...

Ok. I already stated that the number is technically correct. But there is no reasonable ground to use it at this time.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks are a buy once the Dow drops to 12-15k which will happen after the unemployment spike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.
> 
> I can't time the market.
> 
> But I'm legging in as it goes lower.
Click to expand...


Same here. I am buying on the down days in small tranches. Not trying to catch a bottom, or time the market, just taking advantage of irrational fear.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant right now, as a direct comparison.. Stop that, you are being silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it irrelevant?  Our population is much larger than theirs is.  We had the first case, before them, yet we sit much lower on infection rate at this point in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see where this ends up. So far it is a numbers game depending on number of tests performed. I merely brought this up to highlight the idiocy of your so called president who seems to be unable to process data and communicate clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher number of tests is only going to make the mortality rate appear smaller.
> 
> Are you sure you secular progressive liberals want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMFG...
> 
> TESTS do not make the mortality rate smaller.  RECOVERIES make the mortality rate smaller.
> 
> And that --- AGAIN --- takes TIME.
> 
> A TEST does not tell you what a resolution will be. _Only a death or a recovery does that_.
Click to expand...


OK then: Let's look at the percentage of recovered cases compared to the overall cases in China, where the virus has existed the longest:

71,740 recovered cases out of 81,008 confirmed cases.. That's a, 88.6% recovery rate.

You are probably under the false assumption that Communist China's medical system is far better than ours, which is probably why you're losing your shit.

Most people on the other hand, know better than that.


----------



## DOTR

JGalt said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
Click to expand...



   Only a few months left before the election. but they did pivot from losing impeachment to blaming trump for a virus in under four months. So time for one more “crisis “ after this?


----------



## JGalt

DOTR said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few months left before the election. but they did pivot from losing impeachment to blaming trump for a virus in under four months. So time for one more “crisis “ after this?
Click to expand...


One more "crisis." But I doubt that they'll have enough time to come up with something as big as the "Great Wupocalypse of 2020."

Like everything else the secular progressive leftards had used as a sledgehammer against President Trump, this too has failed.

It's all over except for the wailing and moaning on election night.


----------



## L.K.Eder

DOTR said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few months left before the election. but they did pivot from losing impeachment to blaming trump for a virus in under four months. So time for one more “crisis “ after this?
Click to expand...

I know who pivoted from "reaction to virus a HOAX"  to false  comparison to H1N1 under Obama, to SOCIALISM.


----------



## Pogo

JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant right now, as a direct comparison.. Stop that, you are being silly.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it irrelevant?  Our population is much larger than theirs is.  We had the first case, before them, yet we sit much lower on infection rate at this point in time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see where this ends up. So far it is a numbers game depending on number of tests performed. I merely brought this up to highlight the idiocy of your so called president who seems to be unable to process data and communicate clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher number of tests is only going to make the mortality rate appear smaller.
> 
> Are you sure you secular progressive liberals want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMFG...
> 
> TESTS do not make the mortality rate smaller.  RECOVERIES make the mortality rate smaller.
> 
> And that --- AGAIN --- takes TIME.
> 
> A TEST does not tell you what a resolution will be. _Only a death or a recovery does that_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then: Let's look at the percentage of recovered cases compared to the overall cases in China, where the virus has existed the longest:
> 
> 71,740 recovered cases out of 81,008 confirmed cases.. That's a, 88.6% recovery rate.
Click to expand...


Actually it's 96% when you insert the correct numbers.  AS I ALREADY POSTED.




JGalt said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea where you're coming up with your numbers. 308 deaths out of 25,471 cases in the US. That comes out to 1.2% no matter how you do the math.
> 
> Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
> 
> Unless you're using common core math, which explains alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you can't read.
> 
> You DON'T COUNT 25,471 cases whose outcome you DON"T KNOW.  DUH!
> 
> If ten people go out to climb Mount Kilimanjaro, and three of them are found dead, and the other seven are unaccounted for, you do NOT have a mortality rate of 30%.  If the other seven show up, THEN you do.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, dumbass: Let's look at where the virus has hit the worst, and has started to run its course:
> 
> 3,255 deaths out of 81,008 confirmed cases in China. Do the math:
> 
> That's only a 4% mortality rate, Einstein. How about Italy?
> 
> 4,825 fatalities out of 55,578 confirmed cases. That's a 9% mortality rate.
Click to expand...


You are COMPLETELY ILLITERATE, aren'tchya little feller?


----------



## depotoo

L.K.Eder said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few months left before the election. but they did pivot from losing impeachment to blaming trump for a virus in under four months. So time for one more “crisis “ after this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know who pivoted from "reaction to virus a HOAX"  to false  comparison to H1N1 under Obama, to SOCIALISM.
Click to expand...

He never called it a hoax.


----------



## L.K.Eder

depotoo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few months left before the election. but they did pivot from losing impeachment to blaming trump for a virus in under four months. So time for one more “crisis “ after this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know who pivoted from "reaction to virus a HOAX"  to false  comparison to H1N1 under Obama, to SOCIALISM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never called it a hoax.
Click to expand...

Pavlov's bell, eh. Could not see the quotation marks, eh?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

depotoo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what AM radio ass summa y'all continue to pull this from but the US death rate, at the moment, is *63%**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63%?
> 
> You better check your math there, Pythagoras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few months left before the election. but they did pivot from losing impeachment to blaming trump for a virus in under four months. So time for one more “crisis “ after this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know who pivoted from "reaction to virus a HOAX"  to false  comparison to H1N1 under Obama, to SOCIALISM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never called it a hoax.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, USA has passed Germany in the confirmed infected count. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With less than a third of the population of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. But it is far from over. I monitored the numbers, and your president's rhetoric. When he blamed the virus on europe, and banned Europeans, but not the UK and Ireland, he sure liked the US numbers.
> 
> Then some testing started, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See where your post says 72 cases per 1M population?
> 
> A week ago that number was SIX.
Click to expand...


See where that post refers to 72 per 1M population?

It's now 78.  Forty minutes later.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, USA has passed Germany in the confirmed infected count. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> With less than a third of the population of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right. But it is far from over. I monitored the numbers, and your president's rhetoric. When he blamed the virus on europe, and banned Europeans, but not the UK and Ireland, he sure liked the US numbers.
> 
> Then some testing started, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See where your post says 72 cases per 1M population?
> 
> A week ago that number was SIX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See where that post refers to 72 per 1M population?
> 
> It's now 78.  Forty minutes later.
Click to expand...

And let's not get into deaths/confirmed case. Or absolute deaths.


----------



## Pogo

L.K.Eder said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> With less than a third of the population of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. But it is far from over. I monitored the numbers, and your president's rhetoric. When he blamed the virus on europe, and banned Europeans, but not the UK and Ireland, he sure liked the US numbers.
> 
> Then some testing started, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See where your post says 72 cases per 1M population?
> 
> A week ago that number was SIX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See where that post refers to 72 per 1M population?
> 
> It's now 78.  Forty minutes later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not get into deaths/confirmed case. Or absolute deaths.
Click to expand...


Agree, those are meaningless too (statistically speaking of course).


----------



## L.K.Eder

Pogo said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. But it is far from over. I monitored the numbers, and your president's rhetoric. When he blamed the virus on europe, and banned Europeans, but not the UK and Ireland, he sure liked the US numbers.
> 
> Then some testing started, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Tot Cases/
> 1M pop
> Germany
> 267
> US
> 72
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See where your post says 72 cases per 1M population?
> 
> A week ago that number was SIX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See where that post refers to 72 per 1M population?
> 
> It's now 78.  Forty minutes later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And let's not get into deaths/confirmed case. Or absolute deaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, those are meaningless too (statistically speaking of course).
Click to expand...

But were used for "policy"-making. Kotz


----------



## L.K.Eder

Brinkmanship is not accurately describing this bullshit.


----------



## JGalt

Pogo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it irrelevant?  Our population is much larger than theirs is.  We had the first case, before them, yet we sit much lower on infection rate at this point in time.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see where this ends up. So far it is a numbers game depending on number of tests performed. I merely brought this up to highlight the idiocy of your so called president who seems to be unable to process data and communicate clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher number of tests is only going to make the mortality rate appear smaller.
> 
> Are you sure you secular progressive liberals want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMFG...
> 
> TESTS do not make the mortality rate smaller.  RECOVERIES make the mortality rate smaller.
> 
> And that --- AGAIN --- takes TIME.
> 
> A TEST does not tell you what a resolution will be. _Only a death or a recovery does that_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK then: Let's look at the percentage of recovered cases compared to the overall cases in China, where the virus has existed the longest:
> 
> 71,740 recovered cases out of 81,008 confirmed cases.. That's a, 88.6% recovery rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it's 96% when you insert the correct numbers.  AS I ALREADY POSTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual mortality rate for the Chinese Wuhan Virus in the US is between 1.4% to 2%, which is far lower than the Flu.
> 
> Looks like the Democrats are gonna have to come up with a new disease or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The *actual *mortality rate has yet to be established --- it can't be without sufficient time --- but at the moment it's running at 64%.  It went up a bit.  As I and my link just laid out.  What's 301 divided by 472 on your planet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea where you're coming up with your numbers. 308 deaths out of 25,471 cases in the US. That comes out to 1.2% no matter how you do the math.
> 
> Microsoft Bing COVID-19 Tracker
> 
> Unless you're using common core math, which explains alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you can't read.
> 
> You DON'T COUNT 25,471 cases whose outcome you DON"T KNOW.  DUH!
> 
> If ten people go out to climb Mount Kilimanjaro, and three of them are found dead, and the other seven are unaccounted for, you do NOT have a mortality rate of 30%.  If the other seven show up, THEN you do.
> 
> Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, dumbass: Let's look at where the virus has hit the worst, and has started to run its course:
> 
> 3,255 deaths out of 81,008 confirmed cases in China. Do the math:
> 
> That's only a 4% mortality rate, Einstein. How about Italy?
> 
> 4,825 fatalities out of 55,578 confirmed cases. That's a 9% mortality rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are COMPLETELY ILLITERATE, aren'tchya little feller?
Click to expand...


Yours are total bullshit numbers.

Coronavirus Mortality Rate (COVID-19) - Worldometer

You are completely panicking, aren'tchya little girl?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Toro said:


> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy



Not so fast- Futures  are already limited down for tomorrow’s opening. The bottom of this market is still months away if history is any judge. New highs are years away also based on history. My money is still short this market.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Slade3200 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks are a buy once the Dow drops to 12-15k which will happen after the unemployment spike
Click to expand...


Right! Why is this so hard to see for some people. Look back at 2000 and 2007. Once the market went bearish it took more than 5  years to reach new highs, and the bottoms didn’t come in the first year of the bear market. We are several weeks if not months from the bottom of this bear.


----------



## william the wie

BuckToothMoron said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks are a buy once the Dow drops to 12-15k which will happen after the unemployment spike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right! Why is this so hard to see for some people. Look back at 2000 and 2007. Once the market went bearish it took more than 5  years to reach new highs, and the bottoms didn’t come in the first year of the bear market. We are several weeks if not months from the bottom of this bear.
Click to expand...

I have to agree with Toro.

sell in May and walk away argues for an April peak.

Also economic history and epidemiology tend to support a disease caused labor shortage causing increases in income and automation. You are improperly using a market boom model


----------



## Uncensored2008

william the wie said:


> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?



democrats are already looking for another virus to replace it.


----------



## HaShev

william the wie said:


> US death rate calculated at less than 0.1% now and likely going down faster soon. Finding safe investments will get more difficult when that happens. How big do you expect the boom to get?


I saw a battered stock go up 146%, so the money fleeing coming back can be just as fast and furious and over extended, especially when p'o'd holders make the weak hands pay top dollar to get back in and shorts get squeezed.  On bounces those asks can be just as ridiculously high as those low ball bids.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

william the wie said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks are a buy once the Dow drops to 12-15k which will happen after the unemployment spike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right! Why is this so hard to see for some people. Look back at 2000 and 2007. Once the market went bearish it took more than 5  years to reach new highs, and the bottoms didn’t come in the first year of the bear market. We are several weeks if not months from the bottom of this bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with Toro.
> 
> sell in May and walk away argues for an April peak.
> 
> Also economic history and epidemiology tend to support a disease caused labor shortage causing increases in income and automation. You are improperly using a market boom model
Click to expand...


Why are you applying economic and epidemiology history to the stock market? Stock market history tells us we are weeks if not months away from a bottom, and years away from new highs.


william the wie said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks are a buy once the Dow drops to 12-15k which will happen after the unemployment spike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right! Why is this so hard to see for some people. Look back at 2000 and 2007. Once the market went bearish it took more than 5  years to reach new highs, and the bottoms didn’t come in the first year of the bear market. We are several weeks if not months from the bottom of this bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with Toro.
> 
> sell in May and walk away argues for an April peak.
> 
> Also economic history and epidemiology tend to support a disease caused labor shortage causing increases in income and automation. You are improperly using a market boom model
Click to expand...


I respect you man, but I can’t understand why you are applying economic and epidemiology history to the stock market. Stock market history tell Us the bottom is months away, and new highs are years away.


----------



## The Banker

WOW!

There are a lot of people violating the most important rule of investing. Don't put partisan politics ahead of common sense.

This virus is clearly more serious than Trump and his sheep have thought.  We are going down a lot more.  Next up millions of lost jobs and shitty economic data/earnings.  I don't know when the bottom will be in, but this is not the bottom. Patience is key...

The only buys people should be making are highly selective buys.

BIP at 30, great company great buy (of it's total revenue only 5% is affected by recession)

recent IPOs and growth stocks present good buys as they might not drop like other companies.

CRWD bought at 36-37 I love this company, could be the leadert in cybersecurity

DOCU, please let this thing drop

LK starbucks of China, I'm waiting for more downside still, but we're close

SWKS best 5g play, but I'm still waiting for more down.  This one is really holding up, but I am confident I will get a good entry.

PINS, this thing is cheap and has an easy path to growth.

AMRN, high risk HIGH reward, buy the dip
CRSP, another high risk high reward buy the dip

Don't start buying large cap or large tech yet, they will go down more.


----------



## The Banker

BuckToothMoron said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks are a buy once the Dow drops to 12-15k which will happen after the unemployment spike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right! Why is this so hard to see for some people. Look back at 2000 and 2007. Once the market went bearish it took more than 5  years to reach new highs, and the bottoms didn’t come in the first year of the bear market. We are several weeks if not months from the bottom of this bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with Toro.
> 
> sell in May and walk away argues for an April peak.
> 
> Also economic history and epidemiology tend to support a disease caused labor shortage causing increases in income and automation. You are improperly using a market boom model
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you applying economic and epidemiology history to the stock market? Stock market history tells us we are weeks if not months away from a bottom, and years away from new highs.
> 
> 
> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stocks are a buy once the Dow drops to 12-15k which will happen after the unemployment spike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right! Why is this so hard to see for some people. Look back at 2000 and 2007. Once the market went bearish it took more than 5  years to reach new highs, and the bottoms didn’t come in the first year of the bear market. We are several weeks if not months from the bottom of this bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with Toro.
> 
> sell in May and walk away argues for an April peak.
> 
> Also economic history and epidemiology tend to support a disease caused labor shortage causing increases in income and automation. You are improperly using a market boom model
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respect you man, but I can’t understand why you are applying economic and epidemiology history to the stock market. Stock market history tell Us the bottom is months away, and new highs are years away.
Click to expand...

These people are putting partisan politics ahead of common sense.  It's going to cost them $.  I agree with you, the bottom is not in.  It seems like this is the first recession they have been in.  There will be incredible opportunities to make $ for the patient and smart investor.


----------



## The Banker

william the wie said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks are a buy once the Dow drops to 12-15k which will happen after the unemployment spike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right! Why is this so hard to see for some people. Look back at 2000 and 2007. Once the market went bearish it took more than 5  years to reach new highs, and the bottoms didn’t come in the first year of the bear market. We are several weeks if not months from the bottom of this bear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with Toro.
> 
> sell in May and walk away argues for an April peak.
> 
> Also economic history and epidemiology tend to support a disease caused labor shortage causing increases in income and automation. You are improperly using a market boom model
Click to expand...

Putting partisan politics ahead of common sense will cost you lots of money...  We are going down more, and it's so obvious.


----------



## The Banker

Toro said:


> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy


Have fun losing money, the bottom is not in.  Here's a free tip... Don't put partisan politics ahead of common sense.


----------



## depotoo

Anyone heard from william the wie?  Hasn’t been on in almost a month.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

depotoo said:


> Anyone heard from william the wie?  Hasn’t been on in almost a month.


He has personally collected all copies of the coronavirus and is en route as we speak, transporting them to Jupiter.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte

Pogo said:


> THEN we can conclude it "will be gone soon".  But putting out this malarkey about "less than 0.1%" is just irresponsible.


It will be gone when we have a vaccine or drug treatment. Without that economy stays shut down, in place of  vaccine or drug treatment, to control this highly contagious  virus.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from william the wie?  Hasn’t been on in almost a month.
> 
> 
> 
> He has personally collected all copies of the coronavirus and is en route as we speak, transporting them to Jupiter.
Click to expand...

it is a shitty job. but someone has to do it.


----------



## beautress

depotoo said:


> Anyone heard from william the wie?  Hasn’t been on in almost a month.


I miss him, too. He's always been the best of good guys.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

The Banker said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun losing money, the bottom is not in.  Here's a free tip... Don't put partisan politics ahead of common sense.
Click to expand...


I made out like a bandit last year.

How about you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun losing money, the bottom is not in.  Here's a free tip... Don't put partisan politics ahead of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made out like a bandit last year.
> 
> How about you?
Click to expand...


Yes, we can always count on our government to help stock prices. People....nassomuch.


----------



## marvin martian

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun losing money, the bottom is not in.  Here's a free tip... Don't put partisan politics ahead of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made out like a bandit last year.
> 
> How about you?
Click to expand...


Stocks did great, but my real estate did better.  That's what I'm banking on for 2021-2023.


----------



## JGalt

beautress said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from william the wie?  Hasn’t been on in almost a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss him, too. He's always been the best of good guys.
Click to expand...


I did a search to see when his last post was and his name's not even showing up.


----------



## The Banker

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun losing money, the bottom is not in.  Here's a free tip... Don't put partisan politics ahead of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made out like a bandit last year.
> 
> How about you?
Click to expand...

Great year, easy money. This year will be great too.


----------



## Rambunctious

beautress said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from william the wie?  Hasn’t been on in almost a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss him, too. He's always been the best of good guys.
Click to expand...

Don't leave beautress....stay and make the board better...


----------



## beautress

JGalt said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from william the wie?  Hasn’t been on in almost a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss him, too. He's always been the best of good guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did a search to see when his last post was and his name's not even showing up.
Click to expand...

Check your ignore list. It's easy to accidentally cross the screen and touch a button you didn't even see if you're on a cellphone. His last post was on 3/22/21. Very nice person to everyone as I recollect.


----------



## beautress

Rambunctious said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from william the wie?  Hasn’t been on in almost a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss him, too. He's always been the best of good guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't leave beautress....stay and make the board better...
Click to expand...

I won't leave until I get married' but not to worry. My sweetie doesn't like me. But he loves the farm, the guest room, the lake, the workshop, the boats, the rw&b Stallion Trike, the big Ford truck, and daily chewing me out for having asthma instead of cooking and doing the laundry.   It's better than staring at the four walls for my 5 years of widowhood.


----------



## DudleySmith

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably 0.5-1.0%
> 
> Peaks mid-April.
> 
> Stocks are a buy
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun losing money, the bottom is not in.  Here's a free tip... Don't put partisan politics ahead of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made out like a bandit last year.
> 
> How about you?
Click to expand...


I did absolutely nothing and my gold went up over 34%; my house went up over 45K, and my land over $200K, also by doing absolutely nothing, which means my insurance and property taxes also went up. Half my neighbors, being idiots, think that's great. I asked them if was so great, why don't they sell, and how much would it cost you to move and replace what you've got? I get blank stares and dumbass mumbling about 'equity n stuff'.


----------

